# Can u use German shorthair pointer used for waterfowel?



## Moducks (Jul 8, 2010)

Can u use a shorthair for waterfowel???


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Properly trained, yes. They were developed in Germany to hunt and retrieve fur and feather in forest, field and water. I'd watch his cold tolerance, though, use a neoprene vest if the situation dictates.

Wes


----------



## Moducks (Jul 8, 2010)

That's wat I thought I'm looking at muddy creek kennels here in Missouri
thanks for yr help more post welcome


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

YUP!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

One of my buddies I hunt with has one. He will retrieve any duck or huge honker. Only problem is he will not swim in the water. He will walk in the water as far as he can but as soon as it gets to his chest he stops. That is where my lab comes in handy  .


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a buddy in high school who had a GSP at the time. Wasn't the best controlled dog (mostly due to a lack of consistency on my friend's part) but he absolutely loved to go hunting. This included waterfowl. We had him in some pretty icy water and he couldn't get enough of it.
So yes, you can us a GSP for waterfowl. I'd suggest you get the pup in water as early and as frequently as possible. Make it a really fun time! Plenty of praise and treats. Get in the water with him/her, too. Show him that water is a good thing.
I've had my GWP out once already and he was a bit timid at first. But after some splashing and teasing with his favorite dummy, he made about 15 retrieves in row with no problem. Going out again Saturday for another swimming lesson.


----------

